

Why do Recruiters want us, where's the catch? (Share your Experience) - X4

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m regularly getting mails from people calling themselves Recruiter, Business Developer and in some cases Headhunter. I&#x27;ve not responded to many of them, except a few recent ones that I politely answered &quot;no&quot;. But they keep mailing me.<p>Why do these people send us these requests and why do some want our resumes, or a description of what type of work we want to do? How should we react to it? Is there a catch, or do you recommend to take the opportunity?<p>A friend of mine once got cold called by someone who knew all of his past history and he never actually send his resume to that company who wanted to acquire him (he was employed at that time anyway). They refused to tell where they got his info from, but eventually it came out that a previous company he applied to, sold his resume to other companies.
======
dsschnau
They're recruiters, paid by companies to find employees. They get a cut if you
sign with a company through them. So they scrape, hard, for leads.

May as well be nice to them, maybe they'll give you an opportunity in the
future :)

~~~
X4
Ok, that sounds bad.. Your and @kjs3's (who appears to be hellbanned) comments
agree on the point that these people should be avoided, right?

Recently a "radio moderator & business developer" asked me to join a
conference with talented people for "free", but it appears that he's passively
recruiting too, but by bringing people together in a room and letting them pay
for being there.. that smelled a lot like scam.

